# PADDLING IN MEXICO



## cokayakboy (Jul 20, 2009)

HEY GUYS.

FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO SPEND A NICE WEEK PADDLING DOWN SOUTH
NICE CLEAN AND WARM WATHER AND A NICE LITTLE TOWN.

WE HAVE THE PERFECT PLACE FOR YOU.
WE HAVE A BASE CAMP AT THE MICOS RIVER.







(CLAS II AND III)
POOL AT THE PLACE, ZIP LINES, TRADITIONAL INDIAN SAUNA, MTB, AND MORE. IF YOU WANT TO PADDLE BUT YOUR WIFE AND KIDS WANT TO STAY AND PALY OR JOING YOU BUT THEY DONT PADDLE A KAYAK, THEY CAN COME IN A RAFT WITH A GIDE.. SO THEY CAN ENJOY THE NATURE IN A DIFFERENT WAY...

ASK MORE INFORMATION.
riosazul - PRINCIPAL
[email protected]


----------



## cokayakboy (Jul 20, 2009)

AND IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR MORE WATER, CLAS IV AND V.
WE ALLSO HEVE SOME OF THET TO.

ASK FOR THE DISCOUNT IF YOU ARE A CWW.

SEE YOU IN THE WATER.....


----------

